# More ‘tiel babies!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Just the two though.  I started hand-feeding them the other day, such little piggies they are too.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Squeee! Spikey cockatiel babies! They really do look like dinosaurs as chicks  So adorable!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I love their little Mohawks


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They are just TOO MUCH!


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

They are so cute that they literally gave me butterflies in my stomach!! :rofl:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

OMG
They are too presiouse


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

They are the cutest! Love those babies!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

One looks like a wf cinnamon pearl!! So jealous!!!


----------



## bmcgowen135 (Oct 10, 2012)

they're such little cuties! So photogenic too.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Is there ANY other baby quite as cute as a cockatiel baby? My goodness. Thanks for posting those. I bet feeding them is just a blast.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

They're too cute! Great pics! I loved looking at all of them. :3


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh! i just want one! you're so lucky to have such darlings  enjoy


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't resist those sweet little faces


----------



## wings (Feb 12, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

Too cute!! Dont you wish they could be like this forever?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Adorable babies ! Congrats X x


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous


----------



## mamajo (Feb 15, 2013)

*babies now 33 days old*

here are my babies they grow so fast ied::wf grey:


----------



## mamajo (Feb 15, 2013)

*last picture*

33 days old


----------



## SarahBri (Dec 1, 2011)

They are pure adorable! I love baby birds  especially cockatiels and budgies!


----------

